

GWT Table & Form – Cool CSS effect - armelnene
http://etapix.com/?p=259

======
rsoto
Bad article. There's no demo, the code is formatted by WP (“stylesheet”
instead of "stylesheet") and the line numbers won't even match.

~~~
armelnene
bad article because of lack of demo or because it's misguiding? I disagree
with you as this was not meant for you to download an eclipse or netbeans
project but show you how to do the CSS effect using GWT instead of straight
JavaScript.

------
armelnene
@rsoto You can copy and paste the code in your java or html editor. There's a
demo and link is provided unless you were expecting a video demo. I am sure
the code will help alot of developers trying to do the same effect.

